# WTHR: Harrington is coming back to IN !



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

:banana: WTHR just reported it. More at 11 pm.

The honest truth..


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> :banana: WTHR just reported it. More at 11 pm.
> 
> The honest truth..


Who do we loose?


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Henry Wofford of WTHR reported it, They just teased you with Harrington is coming back, no other info. (More at 11)


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

A very credible Hawks insider just confirmed this as well.

Just don't know the pieces involved.

I'm beginning to think the guy Atlanta is getting is not Foster, but Harrison. Plus expiring deals. We'll see.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

WTHR just said it again on their sports update

Baby Al is coming back. they are confident about that...WTHR's Source tells them it's 99% complete as far details are concerned.

But it's a done deal

They expect it too take maybe a day or two before everything is finalized and an announcement is made, so no details about what was involved in the trade.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is a link



> Al Harrington Traded To The Pacers
> 20th July, 2006 - 11:39 pm
> WTHR.com - According to WHTR 13 in Indianapolis, a deal has been completed that will send Al Harrington to the Indiana Pacers .
> 
> The full details of the trade are yet to be released, but RealGM.com will continue to update our users as the deal becomes official. [READ]


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/41603/20060720/al_harrington_traded_to_the_pacers/


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Welcome back Baby Al!

What great news before bedtime.

But...well...bedtime.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

does this mean J.O is going to move over to Center?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lingi1206 said:


> does this mean J.O is going to move over to Center?


I am not a Pacers fan so my info isnt that good... but Harrington can play SF while O'neal plays PF?


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

lingi1206 said:


> does this mean J.O is going to move over to Center?


Yes Al will play the 4 primarily and Jermaine will move over to the 5 (most of the time) that is correct. Granger at the 3


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

What an awsome day! One of my favorite ex. Indiana players, he will help our scoring and pace of the games. Him and Daniels are definetly gonna make things much more interesting for next season. I really hope we won't go after Bonzi Wells though. But i love them bringing back Harrington, no matter who we lose. I'd be sad to see Foster or Harrison go, but, a player like Harrington doesn't come around often. I'm glad he's on our team again.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

This is big news. hopefully it is for Harrison, but dont forget the Hawks need a PG.

Magloire is still actively being traded. So JO doesnt have to start at center. He could play PF and Harrington could play SF. And Granger could be the 6th man

Could Tinsley be going to Atlanta?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> This is big news. hopefully it is for Harrison, but dont forget the Hawks need a PG.
> 
> Magloire is still actively being traded. So JO doesnt have to start at center. He could play PF and Harrington could play SF. And Granger could be the 6th man
> 
> Could Tinsley be going to Atlanta?


Larry Harris recently said nothing is close to happening in regards to Magloire, he said that he will not give him away. This is also the same guy that on a radio interview said tha ford wouldnt be traded and 6 hours later he was a raptor. Milwaukee might have been waiting for Atlanta to choose between Indiana and Golden State. Small chance but it could be Magloire Jeff Foster and Anthony Johnson to Atlanta, Harrington to Indiana and Josh Childress to Milwaukee. I have no facts on this its just a possibility considering Magloire to Atlanta for Childress has been a popular rumor around milwaukee the last few weeks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn the Pacers are going to be stacked with swingmen. Personally, I'd like to see them go with a smaller lineup.

PG: Anthony Johnson/Jamal Tinsley...Anthony Johnson/Jamal Tinsley...Sarunas Jasikevicius
SG: Marquis Daniels...James White
SF: Stephen Jackson...Danny Granger...Shawne Williams
PF: Al Harrington...Jeff Foster
C: Jermaine O'Neal...David Harrison

However, they'll probably start JO at the 4, Foster at the 5, and have Daniels come off the bench. They've had an amazing turnaround to their offseason since losing Peja, though. Any team would take Al and Daniels for Peja and Croshere any day of the week,


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Damn the Pacers are going to be stacked with swingmen. Personally, I'd like to see them go with a smaller lineup.
> 
> PG: Anthony Johnson/Jamal Tinsley...Anthony Johnson/Jamal Tinsley...Sarunas Jasikevicius
> SG: Marquis Daniels...James White
> ...


I know it would be a inter divison trade but the Bucks happen to have three centers in Bogut Gadzuric and Magloire, Stephen Jackson for Magloire would make sense for both teams.

Bucks
PG-Williams,Bell
SG-Redd,Bell
SF-Jackson,Simmons
PF-Villenueva,Smith
C-Bogut Gadzuric

Pacers
PG-Johnson,Tinsley
SG-Daniels
SF-Harringto,Granger
PF-O'Neal
C-Magloire,Harrison

If that were to happen i dont think Detroit and Chicago would be running away with the division.. both those lineups would be pretty scary...All the above is just fun speculation


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

maybe larry bird will pull a tim thomas/keith van horn and swap harrington for jackson AGAIN


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

About time this is over....I didn't want him at first just because I don't wanna see JO at C. spot, and man I really hope that we didn't give up The Hulk...but this is a real good move that give us some assurance in case JO get's injured again....I'm intrugued as to who we gave up.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> About time this is over....I didn't want him at first just because I don't wanna see JO at C. spot, and man I really hope that we didn't give up The Hulk...but this is a real good move that give us some assurance in case JO get's injured again....I'm intrugued as to who we gave up.


I agree. I always said Harrington could 'rot' in ATL after the stunt he pulled with our front office...but whatever, I still love the kid. I can't wait.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

This seems like a weird decision considering he left Indiana because he wanted to start in the first place.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> This seems like a weird decision considering he left Indiana because he wanted to start in the first place.



Not really since now he'll be starting...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah we had this guy named Ron Artest before, now there is no one standing in his way. Yes, he would start over Danny Granger


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

The Man said:


> Yeah we had this guy named Ron Artest before, now there is no one standing in his way. Yes, he would start over Danny Granger


Is there any status about a deal?


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Is there any status about a deal?



Nothing yet, just speculation, but I think, and expect the details to be announced before next week.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice move for you guys...I predict 18ppg-5rpg stats from him


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I knew he was coming to you guys. With him having family in all up there.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

:banana: Awesome, chemistry will be a lot better this year. I predict that either this trade is for the trade exception and draft pick(s) or it is for Jackson or Jones.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Anyone got a good Al pic for an avatar?


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

People are saying its an unprotected 1st and the TE for Al. Sounds great to me.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I know it would be a inter divison trade but the Bucks happen to have three centers in Bogut Gadzuric and Magloire, Stephen Jackson for Magloire would make sense for both teams.
> 
> Bucks
> PG-Williams,Bell
> ...


I would hate to see this trade happening..


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> I would hate to see this trade happening..


Me too Magliore is over-rated by a lot of Pacers fans and I really don't want Jackson to go.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I heard all Indiana is sending back is their TE and a first round pick.

Lucky guys.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I heard all Indiana is sending back is their TE and a first round pick.
> 
> Lucky guys.


Nice deal.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Interesting rumor I found on the net...Man if this is true, and we don't have to give anyone up Imma have to fly over to Indy, and take out both Donnie, and Bird on a huge steak dinner... :biggrin: 



> _*Latest News Jul. 22, 2006 - 11:09 am et
> 
> 
> Slamonline.com is reporting that Al Harrington is still being linked to the Pacers, with the Warriors falling out of the race for the free agent.
> They're also reporting that the Pacers will only have to send draft picks and cash in a sign-and-trade deal. If this is true, and they don't have to give up any players or their trade exception, it could be quite a coup for the Pacers. *  _


Link


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Interesting rumor I found on the net...Man if this is true, and we don't have to give anyone up Imma have to fly over to Indy, and take out both Donnie, and Bird on a huge steak dinner... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> true but Indi always get good guys out of the draft many steals don't we?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

So much for Granger starting? Or you think JO will play C.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> So much for Granger starting? *Or you think JO will play C.*


****, I hope not.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yes Al will play the 4 primarily and Jermaine will move over to the 5 (most of the time) that is correct. Granger at the 3


No. Harrington can't play SF, and Jermaine can't play Center.



> I heard all Indiana is sending back is their TE and a first round pick.
> 
> Lucky guys.


Yeah, we're lucky. That pick will probably be lottery.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

ESPN now has a similar rumor link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?id=2528093


----------

